# Probleme mit manchen Zeichen in Jbuilder



## sisko78 (9. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

kann im Editor gewisse Zeichen wie ^ und ~ nicht verwenden, umlaute und € funktionieren. In anderen Java Anwengungen wie z.b. Eclipse oder jedit geht das ohne Probleme. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte?
Benutze Gentoo Linux auf nem Notebook, auch bei der Ausgabe im Fenster unten zeigt er auch nicht alle Zeichen korrekt an. Würde den Fehler ja bei der Linuxdistri suchen, jedoch ist der JBuilder die einzige Anwendung, bei der es nicht funktioniert.

Christian


----------



## thE_29 (9. Mrz 2005)

Was meinst du mit verwenden??


Desweiteren, willst du Variablen, Funktionen mit sonderzeichen benennen?? Falls ja, mach das ja nicht!!


Und wahrscheinlich liegts im Zeichensatz oder was haut den nicht hin?

Gib mal Bsp!


----------



## sisko78 (9. Mrz 2005)

naja, "^" könnte zum Beispiel bei regulären Ausdrücken hilfreich sein, ich kanns aber nicht verwenden, wenn ich die entsprechende Taste drücke, passiert gar nichts.
Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum das bei allen anderen Anwengen geht.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## thE_29 (9. Mrz 2005)

Das wird eher was mit dem Linux zu tun zu haben!

Welches Tastaturlayout ist eingestellt?


----------



## sisko78 (10. Mrz 2005)

Wird hier wohl OT sein, hat mich dennoch gewundert, dass nur JBuilder Probleme macht

XkbModel 105
XkbLayout de

LANG=de_DE.ISO8859-1 (verschiedenes getestet)

Gruß
Christian


----------



## thE_29 (10. Mrz 2005)

Vielleicht kannst du beim JBuilder selbst ja auch noch was einstellen!


----------



## sisko78 (10. Mrz 2005)

Ne leider nicht, hab jetzt irgendwo gelesen, dass es mit älteren Java Versionen unter Linux manchmal Probleme mit einigen Java Anwendungen gab, die in diese Richtung gingen. Dort traten ähnliche Probleme bei Swing Anwendungen auf (Stichwort Deadkeys) Vielleicht steht das ja irgendwie in Zusammenhang mit meinem Problem, ich werde wohl mal ne andere Java Version ausprobieren (verwende 1.4.2), vielleicht auch mal den Tiger .
Falls jemand nochn Tip hat, wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## sisko78 (10. Mrz 2005)

Mit den Einträgen

Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

in der Xorg Konfigurationsdatei
gehts jetzt.
Mit der Option Nodeadkeys kann ich leben. Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß
Christian


----------

